

Pinterest Does Another Massive Funding: $225 Million at $3.8 Billion - jamesjyu
http://allthingsd.com/20131023/pinterest-does-another-massive-funding-225-million-at-3-8-billion-valuation/?mod=tweet

======
jamesbritt
Previously posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6601870](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6601870)

